# Festplattenspeicher ist verschwunden?



## Nightcrawler (12. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung?

habe mein System neu installiert. Festplattenpartion (NTFS) hat 5,96 GB.
Insgesamt habe ich auf der Partion 1,8 GB installiert jetzt habe ich nur noch 2,86 GB frei.

Wo sind die ca 1,5 GB hin verschwunden.

Betriebssystem WinXp Prof. SP1 .

Ich wäre über euren Rat sehr erfreut.

Dank im Voraus.

Nightcrawler


----------



## Retlaw (12. Dezember 2003)

Lass dir mal die Partitionierung und die Speicherbelegung der Platte anzeigen.


----------



## Nightcrawler (12. Dezember 2003)

Was meinst du mit Partitionierung und Speicherbelegung anzeigen lassen?

Wenn ich über Eigenschaften die einzeln Ordner anklicke und dort den Speicherplatz aufschreibe und addiere komme ich auf ca 1,8 GB.

Wenn ich aber auf Eigenschaften der Partition klicke steht dort das ich ca. 3,2 GB verbraucht habe.

Da kann doch irgendwas nicht stimmen oder 

Nightcrawler


----------



## SilentWarrior (12. Dezember 2003)

Werden System- sowie versteckte Dateien angezeigt?


----------



## DrachenKaiser (12. Dezember 2003)

Hast du es schon mit Scandisk probiert?
Solche Fehler treten manchmal bei mir auf.
Scandisk korrigiert die Anzeige.


----------



## Nightcrawler (12. Dezember 2003)

habe in meinen Win2000 zeiten schlechte erfahrung mit Scandisk gemacht.

hatte nach anwendung des tools sehr häufig NTFS zugehörigkeitstabellen fehler.

War aber eine andere Platte, als jetzt wo ich WinXP als Systempartion darauf habe.

gibt es da nicht ein anders tool ?

ja es werden System & versteckte Dateien angezeigt.


Werd es aber mal mit Scandisk probieren.

Nightcrawler 

PS.: Finde es peinlich von Windows das die dafür noch keinen Patch rausgebracht haben.


----------



## Georg Melher (12. Dezember 2003)

Da fallen mir auf Anhieb zwei Möglichkeiten ein:

Norton AntiVirus und/oder Norton Personal Firewall installieren einen "Papierkorb-Schutz", welcher die gelöschten (geschützten) Dateien noch in Verwahrung hat, obwohl man sie gelöscht hat.

Zu lösen mit: Rechtsklick auf den Papierkorb -> Geschützte Dateien entfernen und anschliessend den Schutz ausschalten.

Zweiter Grund könnte die Systemwiederherstellung sein, die allmählich den Festplattenspeicher stiehlt.

Zu lösen: Rechtsklick auf das Arbeitsplatzicon -> Eigenschaften -> Systemwiederherstellung -> Den Haken setzen "Systemwiederherstellung auf allen Laufwerken deaktivieren".


----------



## Nightcrawler (12. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Georg,

habe eben die Dateien aus Norton Protect entfernt. (waren ja eh schon gelöscht)
hat ca 100 MB platz wieder geschaffen.

Bei Systemwiederherstellung hat er ca. 760 MB stehen.

Benötige ich die Systemwiederherstellung , ist die Wichtig ?

Nightcrawler


----------



## Nightcrawler (21. Dezember 2003)

hmm habe das Problem immer noch mit dem verschwundenen Festplattenspeicher auf meiner Systempartion.

So ich habe jetzt auf meiner 5,92 GB grossen Platte nur noch 2,62 GB frei.

Obwohl ich nur knapp 1,8 GB installiert habe.

Habe Virenscanner laufen lassen, kein Virus gefunden.

Temporäre Files inklusive Internet Files gelöscht

Scandisk habe ich noch nicht laufen lassen, aber ich denke das Tool wird auch nicht vie helfen weil das ja nur die Datenblöcke zusammensetzt wenn sie auf der Platte verstreut sein sollten. 

Da gibt es bei WinXp noch so ein Tool Names "Datenträgerbereingung", bringt dasTool was.

Darum noch mal meine Frage wo ist der fehlende Festplattenspeicherplatz hin ?   

Nightcrawler


----------



## Georg Melher (22. Dezember 2003)

Datenträgerbereinigung bringt kaum etwas. Vielleicht ein paar MB, mehr nicht. Die beiden wahrscheinlichsten Faktoren sind ja anscheined schon ausgeschaltet. Hast Du Norton Protection ausgeschaltet oder nur geleert ?


----------



## Nightcrawler (22. Dezember 2003)

also ich weiss nicht mehr weiter

bei Antivirus habe ich das Protec nochmal eingeschaltet , dann gelöscht und dann wieder deaktiviert.

Habe eben Scandisk drüber laufen lassen, hat keine fehler gefunden.

So hab eeben mal wieder den speicherstand angeshen jetzt liegt er bei 2,58GB

immer wenn ich was installiert habe auf anderer partion wird der Speicher auf Partion C: immer weniger  

Ich verstehe das wirklich nicht. habe eben nochmal nachgeechnet laut Eigenschaften hab eich nur ca 1,6 GB installiert.

Ich glaib ich dreh bald durch.

Nightcarwler


----------



## Andreas Koob (6. Januar 2004)

gehe bitte mal in die Systemsteuerung,dann System und dann auf Systemwiederherstellung. Dort kannst du einstellen wieviel Platz Windows XP für die Systemwiederherstellung reservieren soll. Bei einer Neuinstallation stellt das Microsoft sehr Großzügig ein. 2 % reichen völlig aus. Du kannst die Systemwiederherstellung auch ganz abschalten, dann hast du die ganzen GB die dir fehlen.


----------



## Nightcrawler (6. Januar 2004)

Danke Andreas für deinen Tipp,

habe jetzt auf 3 Prozent gestellt kleiner geht nicht.
ich überlege schon ob ich die Systemwiederherstellung nicht ausstelle, wegen der Verleppung von Viren und Würmer.

Das andere was meine GB aufgefressen hat, war die Auslagerungsdatei von 732 MB. Da kann man nicht viel verändern weil WinXP die braucht ( obwohl ich 512 MB RAM habe, muss Xp noch daten extra auslagern, verstehe wer will)

Nightcrawler


----------



## dfd1 (7. Januar 2004)

*Auslagerungsdatei*

Die grösse der Auslagerungsdatei kann man in WinXP unter Systemsteuerung -> System -> Erweitert und dort unter Systemleistung [Einstellungen] vergrössern bzw. verkleinern.

Jedes OS hat eine Auslagerungsdatei oder Auslagerungspartition. Meistens nimmt man dazu die grösse der vorhandenen Ram um die auf die Platte speichern zu können, z.B. wenn der Rechner in den Ruhezustand (auch Sleep-Mode genannt) geschaltet werden soll. Dann werden die Ram 1:1 auf die HD kopiert.
Die Auslagerungsdatei wird aber auch gebraucht, wenn die vorhandenen Ram nicht mehr reichen und mehr Zwischenspeicher gebraucht wird.


----------



## SpitfireXP (9. Januar 2004)

Moinsen.
Also ich denke mal, das du da zwei schöne große Dateien hast. Die Pagefile.sys und die hiberfil.sys.

Also, diepagefile.sys (Auslagerungsdatei) ist zum zwischenspeichern alles daten, die Windows nicht mehr benötigt, aber aus dem Speicher verschwinden sollen. Die größe kannst du einstellen. Du kannst die funktion auch abschalten. Davon ist allerdiengs abzuraten.
Du solltest die Größe einfach auf einen festen wert stellen.
Da du 512MB Ram besitzt sollet die Datei mindestens 265MB betragen.
Als maximum würde ich dir zu 768MB raten.
Standart ist  bei XP, das Windows einen von bis bereich verwalet, und die Datei vergrößert, wenn es nötig ist.
Je mehr anwendungen du startest, desto größer wird das File.

Die hiberfil.sys ist die Datei, in der Windows alle Daten die sich im Ram befinden  speichert, sobald du denn rechner in den Ruhezustand versetzt. Die Datei ist genausogroß wie dein Arbeitsspeicher. Diese Funktion kannst du aber unter Energieoptionen abschalten.

Den Rest deines verlorenen Speichers wird wohl in irgendwelchen System-dateien versteckt sein.
Bei mir haben sie auf diese weise meine Canon-druckertreiber versteckt.

In diesem Sinne, einen schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Nightcrawler (9. Januar 2004)

Danke Spitfire Xp für deine Hilfe.

Habe mir jetzt wieder durch die Minimaleinstellung der Systemwiederherstellung etwas Speicher freigeschauftelt.
Habe jetzt wieder 3,14 GB frei.
Das mit der Auslagerungsdatei ist mir klar.
Aber das mit der hiberfil.sys war mir neu.

Auf meine Systempartion wird eh nichts mehr installiert.

Das dumme ist das Windows trotz Installation auf einer andere Partition immer noch Systemdatein auf der Systempartition installiert und damit Windows immer mehr zumüllt.

Nightcrawler


----------



## SpitfireXP (10. Januar 2004)

Das es immer voller wird ist klar.
Überall schreibt sich da etwas in die Registry, speichert etwas in dem Temp ordner in deinem Profiel, oder im Windows Temp-ordner.

Windows ist bei mir nach 4-5 Monaten zuweit zugrundegerichtet, das ich es neu aufspielen kann. Dann läuft es wieder.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (10. Januar 2004)

Was ich mich bei Windows allerdings immer wieder Frage ist:
Warum ist Microsoft nicht in der Lage die Auslagerungsdatei dynamisch zu halten.
Ich kann zwar als Benutzer sagen nimm maximal 786 MB z.B. aber wehe wenn mal was gebraucht wird und seihen es nur 10 MB, dann ist die Datei 786MB groß und wird nie wieder kleiner.

Gruß Homer


----------



## SpitfireXP (10. Januar 2004)

Deshalb habe ich sie auf 512MB fixiert.
Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie probleme mit der größe.


----------



## BlaBla-HH (11. Januar 2004)

*Auslagerungsdatei beim "Herunterfahren" löschen*

Ein kleiner, bedeutender Tipp zur Auslagerungsdatei:

In der Befehlszeile "regedit" eingeben und dort nach dem Schlüssel *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESystemCurrentControlSetControlSession ManagerMemory Management* suchen. Im rechten Register erscheint nun die Zeile *ClearPageFileAtShutDown* . Ein Doppelklick auf die Zeile ermöglicht die Bearbeitung, die man auf die Option *1* stellen sollte, damit Windows beim Herunterfahren, oder bei bei einem Neustart die Auslagerungsdatei löscht.


----------



## SpitfireXP (11. Januar 2004)

Den schalter kann man auch in den Tool XP-AntiSpy finden.
Das problem bei der ganzen sache ist, das das Herrunterfahren dann sehr lange dauert.
Windows überschreibt die Datei ja einfach. Und 512MB zu überschreiben dauert nun mal ein wenig. Und dadurch wird die Dynamische auslagerungsdatei auch nicht kleiner.


----------



## BlaBla-HH (11. Januar 2004)

*Also mein XP fährt meist innerhalb 30 Sekunden herunter!*

Hier noch eine nützliche Seite mit Windows XP Tuning Tips. Wer also keine halbe Stunde warten möchte, bis der PC endlich heruntergefahren ist, der schaut mal HIER nach! 

Das Löschen der Auslagerungsdatei beim Herunterfahren, oder Restarten, ist tatsächlich manchmal langwierig. Jedoch stimmt es nicht, dass Windows die pagefile.sys nur überschreibt und daher kein Platz frei gemacht wird!
Testet es einfach mal aus - schaden tut es keinem!


----------

